# Clubs South Manchester (Withington/Burnage)



## ManiaMuse (23 May 2015)

Just moved to Manchester. Living in Withington/Burnage (pretty much next to Burnage rail station).

Looking to join a road club to explore more exciting scenery than Wilmslow Road/Oxford Road (I'm hopeless at getting lost on my own). Probably mostly for a weekend ride but maybe the occasionally weekday training ride.

I've been searching on Google and on the British Cycling website for a while but can't seem to see an obvious club that I don't have to cycle a long way just to get to starting points. Any recommendations?


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 May 2015)

Withington Wheelers
Manchester Wheelers
Stretford Wheelers

Manchester Wheelers are much larger than the other two depending on which type of club you are looking for. They all do club runs. Iirc the Manchester Wheelers meet for some of their runs on the A34 near Didsbury.


----------



## ManiaMuse (23 May 2015)

Oh yes you're right, it does look like Manchester Wheelers start rides quite close to me. Will get in touch with them.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 May 2015)

How were you looking for clubs on the British Cycling website?

The British Cycling club finder will provide you will a rather large selection of local clubs: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubfinder

Most of which will cater for the things you are looking for.


----------

